# power on a budget



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

This is the 1500 watt inverter I use for my 110 volt needs. It's bigger than what I need maybe that something to do with the performance and longevity. It's been on and running for years now. It powers the refrigerator in the summer and small stuff TV, Computer stuff like that year round.
These can be picked up on eBay for $75-to-$125

I brought these up before and a few people had a lot of negative thing to say about them but I have had no problems.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...m=392192066014&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507









Low cost controllers
I have had good luck with the low cost controllers I have one that has been running for about 3 years without a problem
I think the trick with these is to use them as a charge controller only.

You can pull all the power you need through the controller and even set it to come on at dusk and off at dawn.
I don't do it that way. I pull the power I need off the batteries. -- Seems best to give the controller just one job. Just charge the battries


----------

